# Curb weight of the spec v w/o ABS???



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Anyone know???


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

*listening

I'm wondering this as well......


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Around 2850 pounds with gas


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

A day and a half and not one person goes to nissan's website to find the real answer?

The 04's weigh 2710 with the MT, and I highly doubt ABS changes the weight much at all


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> A day and a half and not one person goes to nissan's website to find the real answer?
> 
> The 04's weigh 2710 with the MT, and I highly doubt ABS changes the weight much at all


  :fluffy:


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> A day and a half and not one person goes to nissan's website to find the real answer?
> 
> The 04's weigh 2710 with the MT, and I highly doubt ABS changes the weight much at all


ABS does increase the curb weight of a car.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> ABS does increase the curb weight of a car.


Where did you read this at? By how much?


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> A day and a half and not one person goes to nissan's website to find the real answer?
> 
> The 04's weigh 2710 with the MT, and I highly doubt ABS changes the weight much at all


ummm ok but what about the 02's and 03's. there were a couple different body changes on the 04's. So they might have a slight variation in weight


----------



## ReDSpecV616 (Oct 15, 2003)

the 02-03 spec v's weighed 2708 compared to the 04 which weighs 2710


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> ABS does increase the curb weight of a car.



yeah it makes about as much of a difference as the weight of the gas your burn on your drive to the track.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> yeah it makes about as much of a difference as the weight of the gas your burn on your drive to the track.


Every pound counts


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I should remind you all that these are BASE weights for a completely unoptioned Spec V............add the stereo, sunroof, side airbags (which come with the ABS package) etc, and the curb weight goes right past 2800lbs (with gas).


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

My '03 Spec with Audiophile, sunroof, and no abs is 2735.


----------

